# Best turbo for VR6?



## JVWGUY2 (Oct 11, 2002)

What is the best turbo for VR6? Daily driver that is. Thanks


----------



## robolinux_ca1 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (JVWGUY2)*

A REALLY HHUUGGEE ONE.


----------



## JVWGUY2 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (robolinux_ca1)*

Good answer but this will be my daily driver.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (JVWGUY2)*

t3/t4e, mine has relatively quick spool up (9psi by 3300rpm)


----------



## JVWGUY2 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (Anand20v)*

SO a T3/T4 E is good? I have seen a few of those for not to much $$$. I am looking for a nice reliable setup! This is my daily driver and I dont need anything unreal. Can you tell me what the E stands for? What trim is yours? How does trim and things like that effect the turbo spool up? Thanks


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (JVWGUY2)*

a t04 60-1 hifi


----------



## JVWGUY2 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (vweuroracer)*

Great but what does 60-1 mean? HIFI? I am new to turbo tech. I have installed them and tunned and things like that but when it comes to buying one I just know T3 and T4 not much else. Is there a good site that gives details on differnet types of turbos?


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

are you ever going to want to go big with the turbo?
If so then buy a turbo that has a T4 hotside. That way you can fit a big turbo in the future without buying or altering your exhaust manifold.
I would say a moderate T04S would be good. T04S is newer than the T04E.
When you get tired of "only" being able to get 400 hp out of your turbo then you will be able to go to something big like a T66 or T70 for more power.


----------



## JVWGUY2 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

So a T04 S is ideal for me? I am looking to run about 10psi as a daily driver. I will have lower compression, bigger MAf, bigger injectors and programable ECU along with all the other small things. What else would I need to have a good daily driver with some nice power? Do you guys know of a good place to purchase turbos for a good price?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (JVWGUY2)*

for 10psi i'd stay away from a T04S as i believe those are designed for 15+psi
what is your power goal for the car??
mine is right around 285-300whp, which i don't see myself having a problem achieving, while still having quick spool up
btw, my turbo is a Garrett T3/T04E, .50 A/R cold side (i _think_ its a 57 trim) with a .63 A/R Stg3 hot side


----------



## JVWGUY2 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Well I will be running stock internal so I dont want to go to high on the boost. 10psi will be fine for me. 
I would like to see 275hp maybe a little more. 
Can you explain the .50 and the .63? Thanks


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (JVWGUY2)*

where's Marty? 
Try this tool out: http://www.turbofast.com.au/turbomap.html


----------



## Black VR6 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (JVWGUY2)*

I've got a T3/T4 running 8 psi on stock internals (and stock compression for now) and it puts out 260 whp, 265 wtq. One thing I will tell you is that if you're thinking that you're going to slap on a turbo and hit 275 hp and just be happy right there, you better be sure. That's what I thought, but after almost 30k miles, I WANT MORE! There's some breathing room in my setup, but be careful, you might underestimate your goal...


----------



## JVWGUY2 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (Black VR6)*

I plan on lowering compresion and going with a t3/t4.


----------



## JVWGUY2 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (JVWGUY2)*

Would this be a good turbo for the VR6?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (Anand20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anand20v* »_t3/t4e, mine has relatively quick spool up (9psi by 3300rpm)

My t04 60-1 is making 14psi @ 3000rpm. ???


----------



## JVWGUY2 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (cabzilla)*

What does 60-1 mean? Sorry new to the game.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (JVWGUY2)*

vband exhaust side on the turbo in that picture- try finding one with 4 bolts instead of the vband so you can use the atp downpipe unless you don't mind fabbing one.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (DieGTi)*

Wouldn't a T04 hot side be more efficient for a VR6 than a T3/T4 (T3 hotside)? You have plenty of power to spool one of those suckers so why not use it? Also where is the compressor map for a T04S? Are you talking about the T04B S-3? If so, I believe it's pretty old, just look at the low 73% efficiency. If it isn't the S-3 you're talking about, I'd love to see the map. I'd go with a 57 trim T04E over the S-3. It gets 78% efficiency and flows way more. Whatever you do, don't buy a turbo before you talk to Killa for proper sizing. T04Es are more efficient than T04Bs, and for the rest, check http://www.turbonetics.com for the compressor maps.
Speedy G


_Modified by Speedy G at 11:17 PM 9-25-2003_


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (JVWGUY2)*

For under 10 psi, the compressor map for a 54 trim T4e looks ideal. For 10-15 psi, the 57 trim looks ideal. The 60-1 map doesn't match up well to the VR6. You can slap any compressor side on the car, it's just a matter of how efficiently you want to create boost.


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (Marty)*









perfect turbo for a vr6





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
My t04 60-1 is making 14psi @ 3000rpm. ???

well, right around 3000rpm brings a rapid change from like 5psi to whatever my max boost is (6-9psi depending on what its been since the car was first completed)... and as i turn the boost up, it seems like the turbo spools quicker (I SWARE it spools noticeably faster at 9psi than at 8)


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (Anand20v)*

What does the general population here think of the t04 62-1? How does that compare to the 60-1? Im looking into the 60-1 but I have a chance to pick up a 62-1...how would this fare on a vr6 t?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (Gavster)*

62-1 is also referred to as a 60-1 hifi i believe (or other way around).... which is a 60-1 w/ a larger inlet + wheel i think


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (Anand20v)*

The 60-1 hifi is a 60-1 with a reduced inlet and outlet side (smaller snail housing). The 60-1 hifi "flows" about 10-15% less than the regular 60-1.


----------



## GTIman22 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (JVWGUY2)*

Go here, http://www.eiptuning.com These guys are one of the best VW mechanincs and fabricators of just about anything. They know their Sh*t


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Best turbo for VR6? (GTIman22)*

its true, and their customer service is FINALLY getting better!


----------

